# Stool-Softener not working



## JulieKaye (Jun 23, 2001)

I'm new to this board , but have had IBS C-dominant for 14 years with ups and downs throughout. Right now, I'm going thru a rough spell. I'm very bloated, and just can't seem to go. My doctor prescribed Colace twice a day. This is the 4th day and it's not working yet. I took mineral oil last week and it didn't work. The doctor told me to use a Fleets- but it took 30 minutes to work. I hate taking laxatives & enemas. The doctor said I didn't have a blockage or the enema wouldn't have worked. Has anyone had this much trouble with stool-softeners? Should it have worked by now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

JulieKaye:I don't have an answer to your question, I'm sorry. I am just writing to say hi and keep your post current. I think your question deserves an answer. I hope the Colace has worked by now. Take care and ,------------------Sallyhttp://homepages.about.com/sallyread/colla...oscopiccolitis/


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

JulieKaye:I don't have an answer to your question, I'm sorry. I am just writing to say hi and keep your post current. I think your question deserves an answer. I hope the Colace has worked by now. Take care and ,------------------Sallyhttp://homepages.about.com/sallyread/colla...oscopiccolitis/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think stool softeners can take awhile to work. The normal transit time for humans can be up to 72 hours. Constipated people sometimes have longer transit times, so it may be that you will have to wait until the stuff that was in prior to starting the stool sofener comes out before you will really see much benefit.I'd keep with it for at least a week more before deciding it doesn't work at all. After a 10 day to 2 week trial if it isn't helping then I would call the doctor and see if there are any other suggestions.Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids I believe they may help by keeping water in the stool, so avoiding dehydration may help them work, and many people with constipation find that drinking lots of water helps. (the colon removes water from the stool and if you have lots of water in your body it doesn't need to take it from there to keep you hydrated).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-25-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think stool softeners can take awhile to work. The normal transit time for humans can be up to 72 hours. Constipated people sometimes have longer transit times, so it may be that you will have to wait until the stuff that was in prior to starting the stool sofener comes out before you will really see much benefit.I'd keep with it for at least a week more before deciding it doesn't work at all. After a 10 day to 2 week trial if it isn't helping then I would call the doctor and see if there are any other suggestions.Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids I believe they may help by keeping water in the stool, so avoiding dehydration may help them work, and many people with constipation find that drinking lots of water helps. (the colon removes water from the stool and if you have lots of water in your body it doesn't need to take it from there to keep you hydrated).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-25-2001).]


----------

